
Facebook Tech Talk: Mark Zuckerberg on Memcached - pc
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=631826881803
======
andr
Zuck doesn't seem very fresh on what he's talking about.

~~~
bentoner
It doesn't matter. His primary goal in giving the talk himself was probably
not so much to teach people about memcached, but more to signal his values,
one of which is that Facebook is a company where technical contributions are
highly regarded.

------
bdotdub
Anyone else find the upward inflection in his speech to be annoying?

------
charlesju
I love memcached so much, it's totally saving my butt right now. This was a
pretty interesting talk, but I don't think Zuck should have been the one
giving it. He needs to give his talent more room to showcase their talent.

------
sam_in_nyc
Why is he giving this talk? I don't believe he fully knows what he is talking
about. Seems like he is just following a presentation someone else prepared
for him.

------
auston
Are these numbers right?
<http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/8227/picture9sh1.png>

That equates to like 24 gigs of RAM per server!?

[Update: I thought 8GB was big (& 16GB was huge) - just from my limited
experience - <http://www.slicehost.com/>]

~~~
andrewf
RAM is disproportionately expensive on leased/managed servers; afaik it's just
the pricing model that hosting companies established in the past (when RAM
accounted for more of the total hardware cost compared to now), and the
industry has stuck with it.

